

YC application word counts - Firefox plugin (read comment) - Tichy
http://mondhandy.de/ycwordcount.xpi

======
Tichy
I have fixed my Greasemonkey script and compiled it into a Firefox extension.
It will display the word count after each text area in the YC application
2008.

I have compiled the script into a firefox extension using this online tool:
<http://arantius.com/misc/greasemonkey/script-compiler>

So I can't guarantee for the insides... I recommend using the Greasemonkey
script directly, which is under the (now working url)
<http://mondhandy.de/wordCount.user.js> (must have Greasemonkey extension for
Firefox installed).

Just in case anybody finds this useful ;-) I had some fun writing this, and I
could not find any other word counting plugin that worked.

------
Tichy
I just tried the Greasemonkey Script on the other forms on news.yc, and it
works, too.

